# Gatsby.im discontinued



## Leyton (Feb 7, 2014)

It seems that Elliot has discontinued his WordPress hosting service http://gatsby.im/




> Hello there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

It's a real shame, as it was an awesome service - but I can appreciate that it is not always possible to perpetually run a free service.

 

Anyway, thanks Elliot for the great service provided, and best of luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Nett (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm never heard of this company. The only wordpress hosting provider that comes up in my mind is WPEngine.


----------



## blergh (Feb 7, 2014)

Perhaps he could simply charge for it? that'd work too.


----------



## notFound (Feb 7, 2014)

Leyton said:


> It seems that Elliot has discontinued his WordPress hosting service http://gatsby.im/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I used to speak with Elliot a while back, lost contact with him though. If it's discontinued due to his server costs I might be able to help as long as people still want it. ;-)


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm happy to offer some resources to keep this alive.  I came across it a long time ago (not connected to here or LET) before I visited these sites.  Seemed like a very good service.


----------



## mojeda (Feb 7, 2014)

I always thought this was a pretty slick platform, shame to see it go.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm guessing this is a combination of:


significant monthly expense (he rented a dedicated server to run it, plus some CDN I think)
significant monthly headache...besides just the sysadmin work, there were probably tickets and questions and wordpress patches and plugin X that had an issue and all of that
no income/not enough income from the project. I think he was planning to do a freemium model but I'm guessing the freeay ration was hideous.
he was young and probably realized that while it was fun, there was nothing more to learn and there were better things he could do with his time.


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

So, what happened to the blogs he was already hosting?


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 8, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> So, what happened to the blogs he was already hosting?


They'll probably meet the same fate that the free uncensored blogs at (the Pirate's Bay) baywords.com met : need to find new homes quickly.  Baywords.com now forwards to a Russian software site.


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> They'll probably meet the same fate that the free uncensored blogs at (the Pirate's Bay) baywords.com met : need to find new homes quickly.  Baywords.com now forwards to a Russian software site.


Is there a list of Gatsby-hosted blogs somewhere?


----------



## tchen (Feb 8, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Is there a list of Gatsby-hosted blogs somewhere?


https://www.google.com/#q=site:gatsby.im

edit: google geoloc totally fails.  use the query "site:gatsby.im" in the search bar if the above link fails for you.


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 8, 2014)

tchen said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=site:gatsby.im
> 
> edit: google geoloc totally fails.  use the query "site:gatsby.im" in the search bar if the above link fails for you.


Wow. Looks like he just baleeted all the blogs.

@ElliotJ What were you thinking?


----------

